# Pandora, my new red



## Bobby1220 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm a little new to Gu's aswell as this great forum. But the help I've gotten here is amazing, so first off...thank you! Now onto my girl, she is about 18-22 inches now from what I can tell, and she eats like a pig! She doesn't seem to like fruit though, does the taste for fruit develope over time? Or is she just not going to eat it? Ive given her a great variety from plums to seedless grapes to canteloupe and cherries but she just ignores them and goes right for the eggs or pinkies. Also she loves to sleep. I didnt know if she should be more active but my temps are on the mark (110 hot basking side and around 65-70 on the cold) maybe its due to he still getting used to me? I do sit in the cage with her and read or watch a video with my headphones on and she just goes about her business and comes up and lays next to me sometimes. She is turning out to be a beautiful friend and amazing animal. Any help with these few questions i have will be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## james.w (Mar 31, 2011)

Cold side may be a little too cold, but that shouldn't affect her activity level. Mine aren't very active yet either, they are just waking up from hibernation so it should increase. How big is you enclosure? Any pics of your new guy and of the enclosure? As far as the fruit, hatchlings usually aren't big fruit eaters, you could try just offering fruit with nothing else and see how that goes. I wouldn't offer pinkies every day either, I noticed when I offer mice/rats that is all they want to eat. Try ground turkey, telapia, and chicken for other meat options.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome, and let's see some pictures of the new red!


----------



## Bobby1220 (Apr 1, 2011)

thomasjg23 said:


> Welcome, and let's see some pictures of the new red!



Here is her eating. I cant get a decent pic, due to the fact I am using photo booth on my mac lol.


----------



## james.w (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a good looking red, she is very bright. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Bobby1220 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bobby1220 said:


> thomasjg23 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, and let's see some pictures of the new red!
> ...



and here is the enclosure, the burrow is 3' by 2 1/2' and the entire enclosure is 8' by 4' by 3 1/2 '


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 2, 2011)

_Welcome to the site and thanks for coming if I haven't said that already .

Keep offering fruits with a variety of foods,.. if you have to mix it with some meat or add a little honey on top of the fruit,.. do so. Fruit is a requirement for reds, eventually she'll catch on and figure out that it's okay to eat. 

As for her cage,.. is the top always open,.. if so how do you maintain humidity? Which is also a tegu requirement,.. unless you live some where that's constantly humid,.. it will eventually be a big problem. _


----------



## Bobby1220 (Apr 2, 2011)

I actually got her from someone on craigslist, I know... not the best place to be getting anything reputable haha, but she is absolutely amazing and a great buddy. She is still getting used to me, but I know with time and understanding she will be as tame as my beardie, hes just about to turn 15 =P. But anywho back to my girl, she doesnt tail whip or puff up or anything she will climb all over me but once the hand comes into view she gets freaked out and bolts to her cold side

and about humidity i have a small humidifier that i have that pumps through the back of her cage, i have a humidity gauge in the back and it stays around the 70-80% range, is that acceptable?


----------



## peaches11 (Apr 4, 2011)

does she like to burrow most of the day because my new red tegu i got on march 26 burrows all day but i put food in there she will come eat and then bask then just burrows


----------



## Bobby1220 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah, mine spends most of her time burrowed and when she does come out she wanders around my room for a bit then gets bored and passes out on my dirty laundry or walkes herself back into the enclosure....very independant lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 4, 2011)

Bobby1220 said:


> and about humidity i have a small humidifier that i have that pumps through the back of her cage, i have a humidity gauge in the back and it stays around the 70-80% range, is that acceptable?



_What kind of gauge do you have (some are not that accurate)? Does it actually feel humid in your room and her cage or just her cage? If you want you can block off an area around the pump leaving a whole for her to get in and out to create a humid hide. So you don't have to worry about the humidity level of the whole enclosure. 

I would definitely consider it if you plan on keeping the top open like that._


----------



## Bobby1220 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah my room is pretty humid and im using one of the 10 dollar gauges from petco, Im actually working on a wooden divider that seperates her burrow from the rest of the enclosure , (i'll cut a decent sized hole at the bottom so she can go in and out at her own leisure) the burrow is covered and has 2 vents on either side. and is kept around 70% humidity and 75-80 degrees. Also, she has been burrowed for the past 48 hours, I see her rustling from time to time but I figured id ask what thats all about? Burmation maybe?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 4, 2011)

_Sometimes they just take a time out and burrow for a few days. Especially if they had a large or decent meal and maybe getting ready to shed. Korben comes out every day for about 3 or 4 days out of the week. Other than that he packs it in and won't be seen for couple of days. I know when he eats a lot I won't see him for a couple of days,.. if I do its usually just to bask if he eats it's not very much. _


----------

